# [risolto] aiuto AIGLX

## tizio

salve a tutti

siccome xorg7.1 è diventato stabile volevo provare a usare AIXGL anche se la mia scheda video (ATI radeon 9700) non è supportata...

attualmente uso XGL con beryl e driver closed (fglrx)...

ho modificato il file xorg.conf come consigliato in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX

a questo punto avvio gnome-session, apro un terminale, uccido metacity e avvio beryl come lo avvio normalmente con XGL... ma spariscono le decorazioni alle finestre e si blocca tutto...

sbaglio qualcosa?

sulla guida non è specificato ma devo forse passare a driver open di ati? 

cambiare profilo di opengl? mettere radeon invece che fglrx nell'xorg.conf? altro?

grazie mille a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

lascia perdere beryl e prova le estensioni stabili standard, che sono anche presenti in portage

----------

## tizio

proverò... consigli compiz o altro?

intanto potresti dirmi se devo passare a driver open o posso continuare con fglrx?

grazie mille intanto

----------

## .:chrome:.

l'unico strumento ufficiale e ufficialmente supportato è compiz

----------

## tizio

ho emerso compiz e creato il file compizrc come nella guida...

purtroppo una volta avviato gnome lancio compizrc e ottengo:

```

/usr/bin/compiz: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

/usr/bin/compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

/usr/bin/compiz: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

/usr/bin/compizrc: line 4: /usr/bin/gnome-window-decorator: No such file or directory

```

```

root:/home/tizio# equery belongs gnome-window-decorator

[ Searching for file(s) gnome-window-decorator in *... ]

root:/home/tizio# 

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *tizio wrote:*   

> ho emerso compiz e creato il file compizrc come nella guida...
> 
> purtroppo una volta avviato gnome lancio compizrc e ottengo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ci sono da fare delle correzioni... cerco sul forum internazionale e ti dico

EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498984.html

in fondo. ultimo post di Havin_it (quello datato Sun Oct 15, 2006 7:58 am)

ovviamente devi avere compilato xorg-server con USE=aiglxLast edited by .:chrome:. on Thu Oct 19, 2006 4:51 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

gtk-window-decorator

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> gtk-window-decorator

 

roba vecchia. il metodo AIGLX usa compiz-{aiglx,nvidia,xgl}

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

che non sono altro che degli script che killano metacity o chi per esso e fanno partire gtk-window-decorator e compiz....

cmq era una risposta a tizio che cercava di usare gnome-window-decorator e non lo trovava sul suo sistema: si chiama gtk-window-decorator.

Ciao

----------

## tizio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   gtk-window-decorator 
> 
> roba vecchia. il metodo AIGLX usa compiz-{aiglx,nvidia,xgl}

 

ma dentro lo script compiz-aiglx viene lanciato proprio gtk-window-decorator...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> era una risposta a tizio che cercava di usare gnome-window-decorator e non lo trovava sul suo sistema: si chiama gtk-window-decorator.

 

eh si, ma con il nuovo server non basta più.

gli vanno dietro tutti quei settaggi, che se non vengono dichiarati non permettono il funzionamento del decorator.

andrebbe aggiornata la guida, che fa ancora riferimento al comando semplice.

nota: ho provato or ora con una radeon 7100 (driver open). si è chiuso X.

per fortuna che avevano detto che le radeon erano tutte compatibili

----------

## tizio

io non ho ancora capito se la mia scheda è supportata... 

sul wiki indica come supportate dalla 7000 alla 9250... e come non supportate dalla 8500 alla X850...

io ho una mobility radeon 9700 e non mi resta che tentare... (ora sto riemergendo xorg-server perchè non avevo la flag aiglx...)

però non ho ancora capito se devo fare il passaggio a driver open o meno...

EDIT:

niente da fare...

ho provato sia driver open che closed, ho riemerso xorg-server con flag aiglx, ho seguito le modifiche consigliate nel post precedente, ho sostituito gnome-window-decorator con gtk-window-decorat nello script...

aggiungendo LD_LIBRARY_PATH  l'errore cambia leggermente...

```

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.

compiz: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

EDIT2:

usando beryl invece che compiz l'errore sparisce, si vede il logo di beryl ma poi viene schermata bianca e non se vede più nulla (errore riconducibile a glproto come in un altro mio thread probabilmente)

però si vede che anche il logo di beryl va molto a scatti... 

forse non è proprio supportata la mia scheda...

comunque grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## u238

per la schermata bianca prova a reemergere glproto..

----------

## tizio

 *u238 wrote:*   

> per la schermata bianca prova a reemergere glproto..

 

provato.. anche a far partire con glproto 1.4.7... sempre uguale...

qualcuno ha esperienza con delle ati radeon?

----------

## GabrieleB

ci sto sbattendo la testa anche io. 

Ho chiesto aiuto in un altro topic ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508759.html )

Con gentoo ho i problemi indicati nell'altro topic.

Per verificare la mia configurazione ho scaricato il livecd di sabayon linux (basata comunque su gentoo) e l'ho lanciata con le opzioni richieste da aiglx (c'e' un topic a riguardo sul loro forum). Risultato: schermata bianca anche a me. Comincio a sospettare che la mia X300 (ho un laptop dell latitude D610) non sia supporti aiglx ...

----------

## tizio

io avevo lo stesso problema con XGL... 

ma avevo risolto compilando xgl con glproto1.4.7...

(come descritto qui)

mi vien da pensare che forse mi tocca ricompilare anche xorg-server e mesa con la stessa versione...

se vuoi provare anche tu dopo fammi sapere   :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Quello della schermata bianca con beryl è un bug conosciuto. Sul suo menù, infatti, c'è una voce selezionabile che dice:

```
Enable strict binding

Use this to avoid blank windows bug
```

Se questo era quello a cui vi riferite, spero che possa essere di qualche utilità.

Btw: sto facendo girare beryl su nvidia perfettamente.

----------

## GabrieleB

forse questo puo' essere di aiuto a molti:

http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4971-fglrx-aiglx-beryl-xgl-edgy-beta

Per esempio ho scoperto che e' inutile che insista nella configurazione aiglx+ati X300 perche' NON funziona   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## tizio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Quello della schermata bianca con beryl è un bug conosciuto. Sul suo menù, infatti, c'è una voce selezionabile che dice:
> 
> ```
> Enable strict binding
> 
> ...

 

scusa ma ho beryl-settings in italiano e non trovo l'opzione a cui ti riferisci.

sta in general options? potresti indicare la posizione della voce?

grazie mille

----------

## Deus Ex

Allora, quando lanci beryl-manager, che sia all'avvio del DE o se ci sei già dentri e lo lanci successivamente, nella tray bar ti dovrebbe comparire un'icona a forma di diamante. Cliccando su di essa col tasto destro del mouse, compare un menù nel quale c'è la voce che ho riportato nel post precedente. Spero possa esserti utile  :Smile: 

----------

## tizio

non c'è   :Sad: 

le uniche cose che posso selezionare tramite quel menu sono il gestore di finestre, il decoratore di finestre e il gestore da utilizzare in caso di crash. oltre ad accedere al configuratore beryl e al gestore di temi emerald.

non ho altre voci.

grazie mille comunque

----------

## Deus Ex

Ma che versione di beryl stai usando?

----------

## tizio

0.1.1

----------

## Deus Ex

Strano, anche io. Eppure quella opzione c'è...

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> forse questo puo' essere di aiuto a molti:
> 
> http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4971-fglrx-aiglx-beryl-xgl-edgy-beta
> 
> Per esempio ho scoperto che e' inutile che insista nella configurazione aiglx+ati X300 perche' NON funziona  

 

quindi è inutile che ci pensi... tanto

AIGLX + ati x300 + driver close non funziona?

 :Sad:  sigh

e io che ci speravo

----------

## GabrieleB

piccolo update:

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx#head-43a98eb9adc0264c802bf5918f1cc57bddbbc129

qua si dice che coi driver closed non funzica, ma con gli open si.

Chi ha voglia di provarci e postare un xorg.conf funzionante ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Embarassed:  gia', peccato che se hai una 

x300 normale vanno

se hai una mobility radeon x300 l'acc kn i driver open nn vada.

aaaaaaaaa

e' l'ultima volta che mi compero una ATI.

OT:ma perche' ATI non rende opensource il codice dei loro drivers? dopotutto non ha nulla da perderci, ci guadagnerebbe in driver + performanti e con - errori e dunque la gente comprerebbe + facilmente le loro schede.

mah... tipo la cosa che ha fatto l'intel tempo fa

.. e qui chiudo il mio OT.

bye

----------

## tizio

son riuscito ad attivare il DRI coi driver open.. purtroppo rimane il problema della schermata bianca..

se lancio compiz da shell ottengo il solito 

```

GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

```

mentre lanciando beryl gli effetti funzionano ma si vede solo una schermata bianca

qualcuno mi posterebbe il suo .xinitrc per lanciare gnome con beryl ?

grazie ancora a tutti

----------

## darkmanPPT

come hai fatto??

spiega spiega!!

come ci sei riuscito?

----------

## tizio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> come hai fatto??
> 
> spiega spiega!!
> 
> come ci sei riuscito?

 

ho fatto come scritto  qui

EDIT:

non so come... ma è sparito anche il problema di beryl!!

finalmente AIGLX funziona alla grande!!!

----------

## riverdragon

Non capisco da che parte andare a parare per venire fuori da questa stranezza.

Ho una geforce go 7400, ho seguito la guida del wiki; ho smascherato ed installato i nuovi driver nvidia, i pacchetti di beryl e libwnck, modificato xorg.conf e /etc/env.d/99gnome-env.

All'avvio del server X la schermata però si blocca, come se non trovasse nulla da caricare. Ho il puntatore funzionante, ma una schermata azzurra e niente più.

La USE aiglx è in make.conf da un po', il sistema è aggiornato.

Dopo aver rimosso le opzioni di xorg.conf e /etc/env.d/99gnome-env, fatto il downgrade dei driver e di libwnck tutto è ripreso a funzionare, tant'è che sto scrivendo questo post.

Dmesg non riporta niente, X si avvia correttamente... semplicemente non parte la sessione di gnome, cosa può essere?

----------

## Ic3M4n

io utilizzo compiz senza alcun problema con gnome ed una nvidia 6200, 5200 e due gefo3. l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stato modificare l'xorg.conf come da guida e mettere in autostart compiz-aiglx all'avvio della sessione di gnome.

----------

## Scen

Per la cronaca:

Ieri ho provato Xorg-7.1 "liscio" + nvidia_drivers-1.0.9626 + beryl-0.1.1 su AMD64 Athlon64 3800+nVidia Geforce 6800... (ho seguito questa guida: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects )

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ha funzionato tutto al primo colpo, ma devo ammettere che tutti quegli effetti grafici mi fanno venire il mal di testa  :Embarassed: 

Non sono ancora pronto per un'interfaccia grafica così "movimentata"!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

Rileggendo mi viene un dubbio: da questo paragrafo devo prendere solo gli spunti del secondo box o anche del primo? Nell'howto degli effetti nvidia per esempio specificano

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection
```

ma non

```
Section "Device"

       Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection
```

che invece trovo solo nell'howto per aiglx.

----------

## Scen

Se si utilizzano gli nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626 con xorg-server "liscio", si deve aggiungere a xorg.conf

```

Section "Screen"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

```

Se si utilizzano gli nvidia-drivers "stabili" e xorg-server con USE "aixgl" abilitato, si deve aggiungere a xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

       Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

```

(se ho detto una castroneria vi prego di correggermi)

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

i) visto che ho anche io problemi con AIGLX

ii) visto che avevo aperto una discussione relativa ai miei problemi

iii) visto che ho appena aggiornato la suddetta discussione

iv) visto che beryl è entrato in portage e molti più utenti se lo sono installato

...

beh, ne approfitto per segnalarla  :Wink:  sperando di non fare un uso scorretto del forum   :Question: 

A presto (chiaramente nell'altra discussione!  :Wink: 

Bye

----------

## riverdragon

Scen avevi ragione, ora parte!

C'è solo un ultimo problema, non riesco a farlo avviare automaticamente... ho creato il file /etc/env.d/99gnome-env ma mi parte comunque metacity.

Se metto beryl-manager tra le applicazioni da avviare quando parte gnome è male?

----------

## tizio

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se metto beryl-manager tra le applicazioni da avviare quando parte gnome è male?

 

io l'ho aggiunto in 'Sessioni/Avvio applicazioni' e parte senza problemi

----------

## riverdragon

Ho letto qualcosa su quanto sia più "tranquillo" usare compiz anziché beryl; principalmente le accuse riguardavano la mancanza di un project leader in beryl che facesse da garante della bontà del progetto e le conseguenti aggiunte indiscriminate di funzionalità che hanno spesso portato a incompatibilità tra versioni diversamente aggiornate.

Ho quindi installato compiz (per chi volesse provarlo, quando erano installati entrambi non ne partiva nemmeno uno, ho dovuto rimuovere beryl).

Ho notato alcune cose: su beryl c'è un editor per sistemare gli effetti (che sono molti ma molti di più) e per impostare i temi, mentre con compiz devo mettere le mani in gconf, senza avere la comodità dei menu, e non ho un gestore di temi. Ho letto di gcompiz-themer, ma non è in portage (e quindi non lo installo).

Inoltre (per entrambi i wm), il plugin transset è deprecato, qui non viene nemmeno caricato, non so come impostare una trasparenza che rimanga anche dopo il riavvio dell'applicazione.

EDIT: inoltre, sempre su compiz, se uso gnome-terminal con più di una scheda la massimizzazione non riesce a coprire tutto lo schermo.

EDIT2: l'opzione mipmap del switcher (alt-tab), che migliora la qualità delle miniature, sembra non funzionare.

----------

## battistis

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT2: l'opzione mipmap del switcher (alt-tab), che migliora la qualità delle miniature, sembra non funzionare.
> 
> 

 

che fa esattamente questa minimap?

----------

